# Paul Teachings VS Jesus Teachings.



## Lowjack (Feb 27, 2013)

1. On the time of the coming of the Lord:


Paul says:

Rom.13
[12] the night is far gone, the day is at hand.


Jesus says:

Luke.21
 [8] Take heed that you are not led astray; for many will come in my name, 
saying, . . . `The time is at hand!' Do not go after them.



2. On the source of the Truth and the true gospel:


Paul says:

1Cor.2
[13] And we impart this in words not taught by human wisdom but taught by the Spirit, interpreting spiritual truths to those who possess the Spirit.
Gal.1
[12] For I did not receive it from man, nor was I taught it, but it came through a revelation of Jesus Christ. 


Jesus says:

John.17
[14] I have given them thy word;
[17] Sanctify them in the truth; thy word is truth.



3. On the God of the dead:


Paul says:

Rom.14
[9] For to this end Christ died and lived again, that he might be Lord both of the dead and of the living.


Jesus says:

Luke.20
[38] Now he is not God of the dead, but of the living;



4. On the sum of the commandments:


Paul says:

Rom.13
[9] The commandments, "You shall not commit adultery, You shall not kill, You shall not steal, You shall not covet," and any other commandment, are summed up in this sentence, "You shall love your neighbor as yourself.


Jesus says:

Matt.22
[37] And he said to him, "You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, and with all your soul, and with all your mind. 
[38] This is the great and first commandment. 
[39] And a second is like it, You shall love your neighbor as yourself. 
[40] On these two commandments depend all the law and the prophets.




5. On whom God has mercy:


Paul says:

Rom.9
[15] For he says to Moses, "I will have mercy on whom I have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I have compassion." 
[16] So it depends not upon man's will or exertion, but upon God's mercy. 
[18] So then he has mercy upon whomever he wills, and he hardens the heart of whomever he wills.

Jesus says:

Matt.5
[7] Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.



6. On forgiveness of trespasses:


Paul says:

Eph.1
[7] In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace
Rom.4
[25] who was put to death for our trespasses and raised for our justification. 


Jesus says:

Matt.6
[14] For if you forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father also will forgive you; 
[15] but if you do not forgive men their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses.



7. On being justified:


Paul says:

Rom.3
[24] they are justified by his grace as a gift, through the redemption which is in Christ Jesus, 
[28] For we hold that a man is justified by faith apart from works of law.
Rom.5
[9] Since, therefore, we are now justified by his blood, much more shall we be saved by him from the wrath of God. 


Jesus says:

Matt.12
[37] for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.



8. On the cost of eternal life:


Paul says:

Rom.6
[23] For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.


Jesus says:

Matt.19
[29] And every one who has left houses or brothers or sisters or father or mother or children or lands, for my name's sake, will receive a hundredfold, and inherit eternal life.
Luke.14
[28] For which of you, desiring to build a tower, does not first sit down and count the cost, whether he has enough to complete it?
[33] So therefore, whoever of you does not renounce all that he has cannot be my disciple. 



9. On what is honorable among men:


Paul says:

2Cor.8
[21] for we aim at what is honorable not only in the Lord's sight but also in the sight of men.
Rom.12
[17] Repay no one evil for evil, but take thought for what is noble in the sight of all men.
Rom.14
[18] he who thus serves Christ is acceptable to God and approved by men.
1Cor.10
[33] just as I try to please all men in everything I do, not seeking my own advantage, but that of many, that they may be saved. 



Jesus says:

Luke.16
[15] But he said to them, You are those who justify yourselves before men, but God knows your hearts; for what is exalted among men is an abomination in the sight of God.
Luke.6
[26] Woe to you, when all men speak well of you, for so their fathers did to the false prophets. 



10. On Dying:


Paul says:

I Corinthians 15

31: I protest, brethren, by my pride in you which I have in Christ Jesus our Lord, I die every day! 

Jesus says:

John 11
26: and whoever lives and believes in me shall never die.


11. On the basis of judgment:


Paul says:

Rom.2
[12] All who have sinned without the law will also perish without the law, and all who have sinned under the law will be judged by the law. 



Jesus says:

John.12
[48] He who rejects me and does not receive my sayings has a judge; the word that I have spoken will be his judge on the last day.




12. On the commandments and eternal life:                     


Paul says:

Rom.7
[9] I was once alive apart from the law, but when the commandment came, sin revived and I died; 
[10] the very commandment which promised life proved to be death to me. 

Jesus says:

Matt.19
[17] And he said to him, Why do you ask me about what is good? One there is who is good. If you would enter life, keep the commandments.


13. On your father:


Paul says:

1Cor.4
[15] For though you have countless guides in Christ, you do not have many fathers. For I became your father in Christ Jesus through the gospel. 
Phlm.1
[10] I appeal to you for my child, Ones'imus, whose father I have become in my imprisonment. 


Jesus says:

Matt.23

[9] And call no man your father on earth, for you have one Father, who is in heaven.



14. On qualifying for eternal life:


Paul says:

Rom.5
[21] so that, as sin reigned in death, grace also might reign through righteousness to eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord. 


Jesus says:

John.5
[24] Truly, truly, I say to you, he who hears my word and believes him who sent me, has eternal life; he does not come into judgment, but has passed from death to life.



15. On the destiny of the creation (heavens and earth):


Paul says:

Rom.8
[21] because the creation itself will be set free from its bondage to decay and obtain the glorious liberty of the children of God.


Jesus says:

Matt.24
[35] Heaven and earth will pass away,


16. On the destiny of the Law and the Prophets:


Paul says:

Rom.10
[4] For Christ is the end of the law, that every one who has faith may be justified.

Jesus says:

Matt.5
[17] Think not that I have come to abolish the law and the prophets; I have come not to abolish them but to fulfil them. 
[18] For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass from the law until all is accomplished. 


17. On the number and identity of teachers:


Paul says:

1Cor.12
[28] And God has appointed in the church first apostles, second prophets, third, teachers,
Eph.4
[11] And his gifts were that some should be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, some pastors and teachers, 
1Tim.2
[7] For this I was appointed a preacher and apostle (I am telling the truth, I am not lying), a teacher of the Gentiles in faith and truth.
2Tim.1
[11] For this gospel I was appointed a preacher and apostle and teacher, 


Jesus says:

Matt.23
[8] But you are not to be called rabbi, for you have one teacher, and you are all brethren. 



18. On the number to be saved:


Paul says:

Rom.11
[25] Lest you be wise in your own conceits, I want you to understand this mystery, brethren: a hardening has come upon part of Israel, until the full number of the Gentiles come in, 
[26] and so all Israel will be saved; as it is written, "The Deliverer will come from Zion, he will banish ungodliness from Jacob.


Jesus says:

Matt.7
[13] Enter by the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is easy, that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. 
[14] For the gate is narrow and the way is hard, that leads to life, and those who find it are few. 


19. On the number and identity of pastors (shepherds):


Paul says:

Eph.4
[11] And his gifts were that some should be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, some pastors (shepherds) and teachers, 


Jesus says:

John.10
[16] And I have other sheep, that are not of this fold; I must bring them also, and they will heed my voice. So there shall be one flock, one shepherd. 


20. On the number and identity of leaders:


Paul says:

1Cor.4
[15] For though you have countless leaders in Christ . . ..


Jesus says:

Matt.23
[10] Neither be called leaders, for you have one leader, the Christ.


21: On total depravity:


Paul says:

Rom.3

[9] What then? Are we Jews any better off? No, not at all; for I have already charged that all men, both Jews and Greeks, are under the power of sin, 
[10] as it is written: "None is righteous, no, not one;
[22] For there is no distinction; 
[23] since all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, . . ..


Jesus says:

Matt.12
[35] The good man out of his good treasure brings forth good, and the evil man out of his evil treasure brings forth evil. 
Luke.6
[45] The good man out of the good treasure of his heart produces good, and the evil man out of his evil treasure produces evil; for out of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaks. 
Matt.23
[35] that upon you may come all the righteous blood shed on earth, from the blood of innocent Abel to the blood of Zechari'ah the son of Barachi'ah, whom you murdered between the sanctuary and the altar. 



22. On unconditional election:


Paul says:

Rom.9
[16] So it depends not upon man's will or exertion, but upon God's mercy.

Jesus says:

Matt.7
[21] Not every one who says to me, `Lord, Lord,' shall enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of my Father who is in heaven. 
[22] On that day many will say to me, `Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name, and cast out demons in your name, and do many mighty works in your name?' [23] And then will I declare to them, `I never knew you; depart from me, you evildoers.


23. On sacrifices to God:


Paul says:

1Cor.5
[7] For Christ, our paschal lamb, has been sacrificed.
Eph.5
[2] And walk in love, as Christ loved us and gave himself up for us, a fragrant offering and sacrifice to God. 


Jesus says:

Matt.9
[13] Go and learn what this means, `I desire mercy, and not sacrifice.'


24. On remuneration for preaching the gospel:


Paul says:

1Tim.5
[17] Let the elders who rule well be considered worthy of double honor, especially those who labor in preaching and teaching; 
[18] for the scripture says, "You shall not muzzle an ox when it is treading out the grain," and, "The laborer deserves his wages.
1Cor.9
[11] If we have sown spiritual good among you, is it too much if we reap your material benefits? 
[12] If others share this rightful claim upon you, do not we still more? 


Jesus says:

Matt.10
[7] And preach as you go, saying, `The kingdom of heaven is at hand.' 
[8] Heal the sick, raise the dead, cleanse lepers, cast out demons. You received without paying, give without pay.



25. On how one becomes a child of God:


Paul says:

Rom.8
[23] and not only the creation, but we ourselves, who have the first fruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait for adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodies. 
Gal.4
[5] to redeem those who were under the law, so that we might receive adoption as sons. 


Jesus says:

John.3
[3] Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is begotten from above,* he cannot see the kingdom of God.
[6] That which is begotten of the flesh is flesh, and that which is begotten of the Spirit is spirit. 
[7] Do not marvel that I said to you, `You must be begotten from above.*


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 27, 2013)

So did Jesus err in selecting Paul to be His chosen vessel?


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 27, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> 1. On the time of the coming of the Lord:
> 
> 
> Paul says:
> ...


 I....See....The....Problem!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re:*

#1 Paul's writing in Romans 13 is taken out of context.  He's not even discussing end times. I haven't looked at the rest, but I will!

Romans 13
Besides this you know the time, that the hour has come for you to wake from sleep. For salvation is nearer to us now than when we first believed. 12 The night is far gone; the day is at hand. So then let us cast off the works of darkness and put on the armor of light.

These two passages don't match.  Strike 1!


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 27, 2013)

formula1 said:


> #1 Paul's writing in Romans 13 is taken out of context.  He's not even discussing end times. I haven't looked at the rest, but I will!
> 
> Romans 13
> Besides this you know the time, that the hour has come for you to wake from sleep. For salvation is nearer to us now than when we first believed. 12 The night is far gone; the day is at hand. So then let us cast off the works of darkness and put on the armor of light.
> ...


I could not read past #1. My head was about to explode.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 27, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> So did Jesus err in selecting Paul to be His chosen vessel?



Did he Chose him ?


----------



## bigdawg25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Lowjack for listing the differences between Paul vs Jesus in detail here....I will go through them individually in my free time, and get back on this thread.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 27, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> Did he Chose him ?



Absolutely.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 27, 2013)

bigdawg25 said:


> Thanks Lowjack for listing the differences between Paul vs Jesus in detail here....I will go through them individually in my free time, and get back on this thread.



Lowjack did not list the differences between Paul's and Jesus' teachings!  Lowjack posted some random verses that weren't exactly the same.  That's all he did.

What Lowjack didn't say is that Luke wrote of things being granted and permitted, that Jesus never said while He was alive.

Lowjack didn't mention that Luke wrote of Jesus appearing to Simon Peter about Cornelius.... and Luke also wrote of Jesus appearing to Paul.  Luke gave the details of each.

Dozens, even hundreds of examples are given that show how deliberately the apostles moved ahead with additional teachings from Christ that had not been taught during His life.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Even with my simple carnal mind, which screams like a pancreas for sugar, this is what for a little bit of spirit it sees. 

Jesus preached the Gospel of the Kingdom and for his works (the cross) and (the gift of the Holy Spirit) and initiating (His church) He set the kingdom into being.

Jesus preached  on what would be the rules of the road to obtain entry in that kingdom and how to behave in it.

Paul ministered when the Kingdom had come into its own, yet very new. He peached the cross and elaborated on the rules of the road to get into the kingdom( Jesus) and how to operate in it. 

( Paul was a Lover of God and people. He had with exceptional gifts of the intelect...)

 While most of humanity is worried about sins of the flesh, Paul knew of sins greater than these. He knew how people could crush love without  ever raising a hand, but by simple sins of the intelect. Paul had been a sinner this way and for Christ he was saved of it. (Paul was baptized by a christian most likely from different sin and gifts than Paul had).

 For the love afforded in the Kingdom due to our Saviour  Paul's gifts came to a beautiful and Holy light... which he acted on and therefore Paul's soap box and teachings.. (his born again life and ministry in the kingdom.)

To use the analogy of an automobile. Jesus invented it and said  "Here, drive.." Paul in the back seat said, "Brothers and sisters, I have been called to preach the cross, the Good News, on love, on heaven and the resurection and how to  avoid driveing love in the ditch." "Watch out for the sins of the flesh yes, but don't think your too smart. I did until everything fetched up on the road...(to Demascus.) 

Now we have the Spirit and scripture.  To our minds and our flesh lets build up  the Church and use it wisely.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re:*



gemcgrew said:


> I could not read past #1. My head was about to explode.



Your right! It is not worth a response, not scholarly at all, and generally a bunch of random scriptures that have no linkage to one another.

Gordons post also touched off a thought in my mind, that we are expanding the Kingdom of God by the revelation of the Spirit of God even today as He works in our experience.  Why can't each one of us accept our role in that wonderful task that comes in part from our personal experience and completely believe God in the process!  We come so much nearer to the Kingdom and the full revelation of God if we just believe God and His Word, then we go and do His Word!

There are far too many who become cynical and skeptical on here, choosing rather to change God's Word for their view of God rather than say yes and go and do God's word.  Believing God's Word as the Holy Spirit has enlighted me has served me well through the years, though I must admit many things said challenged me to grow beyond where I was at the time. Don't trust anyone who stirs up division among bretheren. God has told you He is not the author of confusion!

What am I saying?  Believe God and do your best to do what He says.  Love Him and Trust Him above all, it is worth it!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 28, 2013)

I add my amen to Gordon and to formula.
Your words are Christian words.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 28, 2013)

I see the differences, I'm just looking for resolution. Maybe bigdawg25's reply will help.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Some will drink the koolaid under a tree served by another , some will actually get up and draw the water and add the flavor and the sugar ,The one under the shade will get fat on the koolaid, while the one that worked at it will stay in shape.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re:*

And some will get their koolaid, complete with water and sugar from the source and be filled to the fullest.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

Y'all gots my head aspinnin', I've had way too much pepsi today...


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 28, 2013)

The expressed Paul/Jesus comparison in post 1 will just lead to confusion, IMO.  I'm sad for those who'll see this and miss truth and do a "law for righteousness" thing. 

I'd almost take a part or two and do a look at principles in grace in the verses, but I fear it'll be to no avail. 

The only encouragement I'll pass along is that our Savior is full of mercy and grace, something the apostle Paul made very clear in his letters.

Low, I once gleaned tidings that drew my heart above from posts by you, but few do any longer.  I can only speculate your intent.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 28, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> The expressed Paul/Jesus comparison in post 1 will just lead to confusion, IMO.  I'm sad for those who'll see this and miss truth and do a "law for righteousness" thing.
> 
> I'd almost take a part or two and do a look at principles in grace in the verses, but I fear it'll be to no avail.
> 
> ...



There is a hole in someone's bucket and in the end this might have something to do with it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 28, 2013)

gordon 2 said:


> There is a hole in someone's bucket and in the end this might have something to do with it.



Once again, Israel is not the bad guy in the Middle East.  That video (a not-so-subtle jab at Israel) is produced by the Holy Land Christian Ecumenical Foundation.  In their "Vision Statement", they claim to envision a world where:

"All Palestinian Arab Christians in the Holy Land are free to practice their faith."

... and:

"All Palestinian Arab Christians in the Holy Land have adequate housing and economic opportunities."

It is worthwhile to note that there is no better place in the ME to achieve these goals than in Israel.  It's in the Muslim dictatorships that surround Israel where practicing your faith can get you killed and economic opportunities are scarce.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Centerpin, I wish I could talk to you about what I know from my christian tradition about Isreal and Palestine.  I wish I could learn from you, for what you know and your ideas and from  your christian tradition regards...Isreal and Palestine. But I don't think it would be possible for us to control or for the moderators to control the topic long before it got into a political debate. 

All I will say is that it is not "nice" to force Arab christians from their land and their homes. It is not "nice" to take their land  and  to limit their movements on their own lands no matter who does it... Isreali or Palestinian. It is not nice to deport them. It is not "nice" for Isrealis to build settlements and occupy Palistinian land. And it is not "nice" for us to ignore these things, to turn our backs to it, for either religious or political reasons. Justice cannot be withheld from the will of God, unless God himself is deported, and robbed of his property.

Now I know that the muslims are a great challenge to the Isreali and all the world and that the Isreali is a great challenge to Palestine. What I say above stands. "Once again" just does not cut it. Justice is justice even for  small peoples and small cultures. Injustice is just that, commited by friend or foe, it is still injustice.

It is a thing to minister to Haitians, to compete for the impoverished souls there and  especially when everyone is there to see you do it; it is another to turn our backs on, and to only secretly see so no one will know we are aware, to hide ourselves of the injustices caused by our own in the names of values foreign to God. Sometimes it makes us re-write scripture and make God into our image. (And I'm not talking about you, that you do this centerpin fan.)

May the Fragrance of Sharon be with you and all who love God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 28, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> Did he Chose him ?



Would like to know why you think he didn't. It is in Acts, who wrote Acts?
My thread similar to this one was on resolution not division.
Luke definitely mentioned Saul/Paul. Their definitely is a difference in the way Jesus & Paul preached. 
Why can't we find some resolution. Is it who they were preaching too? Is it a Jew/Gentile thing? Did they have different missions? Was Paul not as apostolic? Are current preachers not a apostolic? Saul's earlier bio was different from the 12 disciples bio, did that have something to do with it? How does the Apostles & Paul's faith differ from ours? Who wouldn't go through what Saul went through and not repent? Did he have a choice? When did the Holy Spirit take over his life? How do we know everything he wrote was directly from the Holy Spirit? Because the Bible tells us so.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 28, 2013)

gordon 2 said:


> Centerpin, I wish I could talk to you about what I know from my christian tradition about Isreal and Palestine.  I wish I could learn from you, for what you know and your ideas and from  your christian tradition regards...Isreal and Palestine. But I don't think it would be possible for us to control or for the moderators to control the topic long before it got into a political debate.
> 
> All I will say is that it is not "nice" to force Arab christians from their land and their homes. It is not "nice" to take their land  and  to limit their movements on their own lands no matter who does it... Isreali or Palestinian. It is not nice to deport them. It is not "nice" for Isrealis to build settlements and occupy Palistinian land. And it is not "nice" for us to ignore these things, to turn our backs to it, for either religious or political reasons. Justice cannot be withheld from the will of God, unless God himself is deported, and robbed of his property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2013)

I will have to agee with Centerpin fan on this one. Israel is not the aggressor.  Israel needs to take back the Sinai Peninsula and the UN should back them. 
Don't Jews, Christians, Muslims and Baha'is all live in Israel?


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is my university.


Hosea Chapter 14 הוֹשֵׁעַ
א
ב  שׁוּבָה, יִשְׂרָאֵל, עַד, יְהוָה אֱלֹהֶיךָ:  כִּי כָשַׁלְתָּ, בַּעֲו-  -ֹנֶךָ.  2 Return, O Israel, unto the LORD thy God; for thou hast stumbled in thine iniquity.  
ג  קְחוּ עִמָּכֶם דְּבָרִים, וְשׁוּבוּ אֶל-יְהוָה; אִמְרוּ אֵלָיו, כָּל-תִּשָּׂא עָו-  -ֹן וְקַח-טוֹב, וּנְשַׁלְּמָה פָרִים, שְׂפָתֵינוּ.  3 Take with you words, and return unto the LORD; say unto Him: 'Forgive all iniquity, and accept that which is good; so will we render for bullocks the offering of our lips.  
ד  אַשּׁוּר לֹא יוֹשִׁיעֵנוּ, עַל-סוּס לֹא נִרְכָּב, וְלֹא-נֹאמַר עוֹד אֱלֹהֵינוּ, לְמַעֲשֵׂה יָדֵינוּ--אֲשֶׁר-בְּךָ, יְרֻחַם יָתוֹם.  4 Asshur shall not save us; we will not ride upon horses; neither will we call any more the work of our hands our gods; for in Thee the fatherless findeth mercy.'  
ה  אֶרְפָּא, מְשׁוּבָתָם--אֹהֲבֵם, נְדָבָה:  כִּי שָׁב אַפִּי, מִמֶּנּוּ.  5 I will heal their backsliding, I will love them freely; for Mine anger is turned away from him.  
ו  אֶהְיֶה כַטַּל לְיִשְׂרָאֵל, יִפְרַח כַּשּׁוֹשַׁנָּה; וְיַךְ שָׁרָשָׁיו, כַּלְּבָנוֹן.  6 I will be as the dew unto Israel; he shall blossom as the lily, and cast forth his roots as Lebanon.  
ז  יֵלְכוּ, יֹנְקוֹתָיו, וִיהִי כַזַּיִת, הוֹדוֹ; וְרֵיחַ לוֹ, כַּלְּבָנוֹן.  7 His branches shall spread, and his beauty shall be as the olive-tree, and his fragrance as Lebanon.  
ח  יָשֻׁבוּ יֹשְׁבֵי בְצִלּוֹ, יְחַיּוּ דָגָן וְיִפְרְחוּ כַגָּפֶן; זִכְרוֹ, כְּיֵין לְבָנוֹן.  8 They that dwell under his shadow shall again make corn to grow, and shall blossom as the vine; the scent thereof shall be as the wine of Lebanon.  
ט  אֶפְרַיִם, מַה-לִּי עוֹד לָעֲצַבִּים; אֲנִי עָנִיתִי וַאֲשׁוּרֶנּוּ, אֲנִי כִּבְרוֹשׁ רַעֲנָן--מִמֶּנִּי, פֶּרְיְךָ נִמְצָא.  9 Ephraim [shall say]: 'What have I to do any more with idols?' As for Me, I respond and look on him; I am like a leafy cypress-tree; from Me is thy fruit found.  
י  מִי חָכָם וְיָבֵן אֵלֶּה, נָבוֹן וְיֵדָעֵם:  כִּי-יְשָׁרִים דַּרְכֵי יְהוָה, וְצַדִּקִים יֵלְכוּ בָם, וּפֹשְׁעִים, יִכָּשְׁלוּ בָם.  {ש}  10 Whoso is wise, let him understand these things, whoso is prudent, let him know them. For the ways of the LORD are right, and the just do walk in them; but transgressors do stumble therein. {P}  

And Art, do you know what is happening right now in the Holy Land? This very minute--is Isreal deporting people from Palestine and confiscating their land and annexing it? Peace?...ah yes the peace of the Lord? Look up who Ephraim was and his relationship to the conquest of Cannaan. Above God is talking to Ephraim as settled Isreal then and Isreal re-settled today... and all who would hear His voice.

And Centerpin fan concerning the video and the point that parties in the middle east want to rub themselves out.  It is true to a point and perhaps only a little more so than with what some of the folk say they are ready to do on the political forum here for the injury they percieve from injustice . Give them a shove from the state and the church and that is all it will take that they will annialate anyone and everyone including each other and they will find ways to glory in it. Human nature is what it is, but so is justice.

Peace.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 1, 2013)

Paul's Teachings VS Jesus Teachings

Not going to address each of these, but rest assured there is no VS.  
If you truly see contradictions here, please re-read these verses bearing in mind the context, not just the content.  That should clear most if not all of these up for you.


----------

